
How My Startup Suffered Thanks To Arrington's Conflicts Of Interest - tbgvi
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-my-startup-suffered-thanks-to-arringtons-conflicts-of-interest-2011-9?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
metachris
Pretty interesting story about cabulous, a startup/mobile app to find nearby
taxis. This post is written by one of the founders, and he explains how they
never got covered by Techcrunch although they have been first in the market
and leading whereas Uber, a competing app Arrington has invested in, got more
than 30 writeups on TC.

